# Hmm, a calendar?



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I was just thinking, with this monthly picture contest thing, couldn't the site make a calendar for the next year using the monthly winners and maybe small honorable mentions (in the little extra boxes for the days) as a fundraising effort? You can get them from places like shutterfly etc and then just maybe add a 5 dollar extra charge + shipping. Just a thought.

You'd sell at least 12 for sure!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This was attempted before and ran into trouble with production costs, etc. Joe made the decision to discontinue printing GRF calendars.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh dear...LOL It was a nightmare IMHO.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

"Calendar" became a four-letter word... :curtain:

Too bad. It was a nice calendar.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha! Hot topic!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Yep, I just spit my Mountain Dew on my screen .


----------



## seethroughhero (Jun 24, 2009)

Haha, sad that a pretty good idea turned into a fiasco! 

And abby, your signature picture is TOO much. So cute.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Gosh, isn't that funny. I had forgotten all about that until this came up now


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

But Momtomax is right, we could do it again now. Shutterfly calendars are great and easy. I make one every year. Volunteering anyone?


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

What if (since this is such a sensitive topic) we made a GRF account at Shutterfly or Snapfish or wherever, and then one person could make the calendar, and then everyone who wanted one could login to that account and order their own? Then there'd be no money issues because no money would need to change hands, it'd just go straight to the website.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Although I guess everyone could see the previous person's billing address and payment info, so that probably won't work. Never mind!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

open a shutterfly account and put one together. Post some of the format here - none of that costs anything. list the price plus shipping plus extra donation and only let people prepay. No risk plan!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Um...there was a risk the way it was done the last time. If it's done as above, is the shipping done by Shutterfly? If the payment for the calendars are made payable to shutterfly and they shutterfly handles the delivery, it may work.


----------

